# Solved: Nero - Burn Process Failed - help



## rajeeshap (Jun 25, 2012)

OS - XP
Nero 7.x
Media - Sony dvd

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.2.3.2
Internal Version: 7, 2, 3, 2
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A> Version: 1.05 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.2.3.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <DTSOFT BDROM >Version: 1.05 - HA 1 TA 2 - 7.2.3.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD800JD-60LUA0 atapi Port 2 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HP DVD Writer 840b atapi Port 4 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A atapi Port 5 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HP DVD Writer 840b J: CDRom1
Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A K: CDRom0
DTSOFT BDROM L: CDRom2
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 959MB (982316kB)
Free physical memory: 180MB (185152kB)
Memory in use : 81 
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

25.6.2012
ISO compilation
8:51:28 PM #1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6427
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

8:51:28 PM #2 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 262144KB of Memory

8:51:28 PM #3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

8:51:28 PM #4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
Writer K: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A running

8:51:29 PM #5 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:51:29 PM #6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3400
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

8:52:12 PM #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 289
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2188431 (486:19.06, 4274MB)

8:52:12 PM #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 301
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

8:52:12 PM #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2715
Recorder: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: SONY16 - D1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

8:52:12 PM #10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================
Insert empty disc to write to.
(Medium in drive: Unknown. Medium required by compilation: DVD R/RW, DVD R DL, DVD-RAM.)

8:52:12 PM #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2188432 (2188432) = #2188432/486:19.7
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2188432 blocks [K: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:52:13 PM #12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [K: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4481908736, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
2188432 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

8:52:13 PM #13 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 39
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

8:52:13 PM #14 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 84
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

8:52:13 PM #15 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files started

8:52:13 PM #16 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4231
Cache writing successful.

8:52:13 PM #17 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files completed

8:52:13 PM #18 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process started at 18x (24,930 KB/s)

8:52:14 PM #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:52:14 PM #20 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2869
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

8:52:15 PM #21 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3025
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

8:52:15 PM #22 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 291
K: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0xAC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 
Buffer x04dcba00: Len x1008

8:52:15 PM #23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8995
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 0.0 (0)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 0 h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

8:52:54 PM #24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1224
20:52:54.062 - K: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A : Queue again later

8:56:48 PM #25 SPTI -1135 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 291
K: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1135)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x0C
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 17 8A A0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 
Buffer x06850000: Len x10000
0x8F 33 1B 69 F0 68 30 C5 41 0A D5 75 40 06 A4 2C 
0xE3 3F 48 C6 FC 8F 36 52 08 37 C4 C5 37 51 4B 9B 
0x3C C1 20 0B CC 30 33 45 18 B4 40 78 A7 E8 68 CB

8:56:48 PM #26 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
Write error
K: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A

8:56:48 PM #27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

8:56:49 PM #28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

8:56:49 PM #29 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3265
EndDAO: Last written address was 1542815

8:56:49 PM #30 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process failed at 18x (24,930 KB/s)


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

First error in log:

8:52:12 PM #10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================
Insert empty disc to write to.
(Medium in drive: Unknown. Medium required by compilation: DVD R/RW, DVD R DL, DVD-RAM.)


Are you able to read previously burned DVD's or commercial movie DVD's? If not, the drive is faulty. If you can, then you have cheap, faulty, or unsupported media.

Use a quality media. For SL DVD, use Verbatim or Taio Yuden. For DL DVD, use Verbatim. 

Once you know everything works with a quality media, then you can experiment with other brands to see what works on your PC.


----------



## rajeeshap (Jun 25, 2012)

i used sony dvd-R.
it went to 75%. then i got error...even i didn't try to read the half burned dvd..


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Sony disc quality varies and the only way to know is by checking the media code. In any event, my first response still applies.


----------



## rajeeshap (Jun 25, 2012)

ok i'll check with other media. or may be my drive is faulty. ok iam marking this thread as solved.. thanks mate..


----------

